# Medico stories



## Avraham Ariel (Sep 1, 2016)

How about some juicy MEDICO stories?
I am sure our sparkies have many of those.
With yr permission I shall open the thread with one of mine.
Back in 1959 I was a Chief Officer aboard a Zim log-carrier en route from 4XO to 9LL to pick up a bunch of Kroo-boys for a Gulf of Guinea round trip. We had a sick crew-member aboard and the master told me at lunch he was going to ask Sparks to cable 6VA for medical advice. I went on watch at 16:00 to find the Old Man on the bridge, quite agitated. I asked him what medical advise did he receive.
"The idiot of a doctor prescribed _acid acetyl salicyl_ - a medicine we do not stock. I cabled back telling him that requesting an alternative."
I burst into laugh. I told him it was Aspirin. Only the doctors reply convinced him I was right.
It made me think that doctor was indeed, in a way, an idiot . He knew he was corresponding with a cargo ship, not with a cruise vessel hosting an annual pharmacists convention.


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

#1 . Think 6VA was Dakar Radio - I'm glad my life didn't depend on getting a reply out of them!

One time, crossing the Australian Bight the 3d Mate who was the "doctor" on board came up to the radio room wanting to make a medical call to Adelaide. He described the ailment of a sailor on board and I said: "Sounds like a dose of clap to me." He proceeded with the call and eventually spoke to a nurse at an Adelaide hospital. He described the symptoms and she said: "Sounds like a dose of clap to me!" Yeeeah! I was made up. We were only a couple of days from port so she said he could just put up with it.

John T


----------



## sparkie2182 (May 12, 2007)

6VA......with croaky modulation??


----------



## Robert Hilton (Feb 13, 2011)

#2 So reassuring when the experts agree. I once called a doctor to examine an AB with stomach pain. His parting comment was, "As you say, it's a bit non specific."


----------



## J. Davies (Dec 29, 2010)

I spent much of my career on Dive Support vessels. Unfortunately MEDICO was not qualified to deal with decompression or other sicknesses. We had an air diver on _Pacific Installer_ who got into difficulties in only a few feet of water. It turned out to be carbon monoxide poisoning. The exhaust from the compressor on deck had been sucked in via the intake. The poor man died on board a few hours later.

We had a live SSB link to an expert dive doctor in Paris from our location off the Tunisian coast. The costs for the call came in a while later and was astronomical, at 3 plus hours duration.


----------



## Robert Hilton (Feb 13, 2011)

Not my story, but that of one now deceased. As second mate, it fell to him to give injections when needed. The chief engineer was in need of such treatment (we need not discuss why), but was particularly nervous of needles. Also his trust in the second mate was less than it might have been for a fully qualified doctor or nurse and he was deeply embarrassed to expose his hind quarters to another man. Therefore he was unable to restrain himself from trying to fend off the approaching needle from his buttock with one hand. 

The plan was to slap the buttock a few times and then apply the needle in sequence with the slaps. A well tried technique. However this would be impossible as both the second mate's hands would be occupied, one with the needle and the other restraining the interfering hand. An assistant would be needed to administer the slaps. 

My friend was able to recruit the second steward for this duty. Apparently slapping the chief's buttock would be right up his street. In the event the homophobic chief was roaring, "Don't let that queer bastard near me. Hurry up with the injection." My friend told him, "It's already done."


----------



## Larry Bennett (Aug 28, 2005)

At GKA we handled numerous Medico calls, connecting calls or relaying messages to the duty doctor at the RN Hospital at Haslar amongst other places. Whilst I am aware of many 'stories' with such calls I (personally) don't feel comfortable in relating details, many of which did not have happy outcomes. 

If we took a Medico on W/T it was our duty to stay with the ship until the case was resolved - relaying messages to and from the ship to the hospital and vice versa and all details logged. And of course a Medico call would receive priority over all other commercial traffic.

Larry +


----------



## cajef (Feb 8, 2012)

When I was on the Regent Falcon we had a galley boy that had appendicitis and we had to put into the Azores for him to be hospitalised, on sailing the cook was found in tears as it turned out it was his boyfriend.


----------



## sparks69 (Dec 18, 2005)

Off S African coast (in the days you could hug the coast line), engineer with "indigestion" again. OM had MF phone call to Durban Hospital at 8pm. QSA 1 QRK 1, static banging away like marbles in a dustbin. OM looks at me "what did he say".
I said (with fingers crossed behind my back) "Get him ashore ASAP. 
Hour later RV with pilot boat but the J/E ashore.
Next morning got QTC, he had peritonitis !! He's OK.
Uncrossed fingers.


----------



## Robert Hilton (Feb 13, 2011)

Larry Bennett said:


> At GKA we handled numerous Medico calls, connecting calls or relaying messages to the duty doctor at the RN Hospital at Haslar amongst other places. Whilst I am aware of many 'stories' with such calls I (personally) don't feel comfortable in relating details, many of which did not have happy outcomes.
> 
> If we took a Medico on W/T it was our duty to stay with the ship until the case was resolved - relaying messages to and from the ship to the hospital and vice versa and all details logged. And of course a Medico call would receive priority over all other commercial traffic.
> 
> Larry +


Thanks for the reassuring background information. I imagine you would have signed the official secrets act to operate in a shore station.


----------



## Larry Bennett (Aug 28, 2005)

Robert Hilton said:


> Thanks for the reassuring background information. I imagine you would have signed the official secrets act to operate in a shore station.


We did indeed. We were/are forbidden to divulge the content of any message or radiotelephone call to any third party, or even acknowledge the existence of same. R/T calls were monitored to ensure commercial quality, and most of the time the details of the calls weren't of any interest. Similarly Medico incidents and connections.

The only time we could advise a third party was if there was content possibly affecting the safety of a ship (cargo shifting, listing etc.) in which case we would ask the permission of the Master to advise Lloyds of London of the content.

This is why in my GKA book there are scant references to messages or calls, apart from the 1958 Royal Visit telegram and other high profile messages which were widely publicised in the press at the time.

Larry +


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

cajef said:


> When I was on the Regent Falcon we had a galley boy that had appendicitis and we had to put into the Azores for him to be hospitalised, on sailing the cook was found in tears as it turned out it was his boyfriend.


The romance of the sea. Fancy being replaced by a pound of liver.

John T


----------



## Varley (Oct 1, 2006)

Portnoy would not have complained.


----------



## pedormont (Dec 6, 2013)

Varley said:


> Portnoy would not have complained.


Hilarious! I envy the breadth of your literary knowledge and recall!


----------



## noelmavisk (Oct 14, 2012)

He described the ailment of a sailor on board and I said: "Sounds like a dose of clap to me." He proceeded with the call and eventually spoke to a nurse at an Adelaide hospital. He described the symptoms and she said: "Sounds like a dose of clap to me!" Yeeeah! 

_A little off course here, but 'a dose of the clap' reminds me of a very embarrassing moment.
We were at anchor in Havana harbour, I had damaged my thumb and was to be sent ashore to see a doctor.
Transport was arranged to get me ashore. There were 4 deck-hands going ashore too to see the doctor, and all four had been determined to have the clap.
Imagine how I felt when we were herded into the doctor's office and the amount of looks and giggling that went on among the female patients in the waiting room when the receptionist broadcast what we were there for. I'm sure she did!
When I was called to see the doctor, and told to drop my pants, I had a hard time convincing the non-English speaking doctor I was there about my thumb._


----------



## gordonarfur (May 27, 2018)

Leaving Havana after my first visit I was visited by our medical attendant (good geordie bloke) who enquired whether I was in need of a jag of penicillin, I said no thanks but why do you ask, his response was we have just run out and half the bermudian laundrymen will be in agony until we reach New York. No need for any radio messages just let them suffer but not in silence.


----------



## Avraham Ariel (Sep 1, 2016)

I think we all should take this opportunity to salute CIRM (Centro Internazionale Radio Medico) who was the pioneer of radio medical assistance and is still in service since in 1935. 
As a master, in the 1960s, I used them several times (via IRM) and found them highly professional and effective. Their English was good as well.


----------



## Varley (Oct 1, 2006)

The CIRM I know is the Comité International Radio-Maritime (CIRM). The 'non-profit' club of Radio Electronics companies. Whilst CIRM may be a non-profit it's members are not and I am suspicious that they are one main factor in supplier led 'innovations' such as AIS ("Look Mr. IMO, what we have cooked-up, this lets you look the other side of icebergs, if both of you have it switched on, will you make it compulsory please? Pretty please").


----------



## Bill Greig (Jul 4, 2006)

On the Post Champion heading south in the Pacific, we were about 2 or 3 days from New Zealand. About 5 pm the old man rings me in the radio room - they thought one of the elderly engine room greasers had taken a heart attack and could I get some help quickly. Fortuneatly it was just on quarter past 5, so waited until the silence period had ended then broadcast XXX, Auckland Radio ZLA came back immediately asking about the symptoms, after replying, it only seemed like a few minutes until he came back with advice. Luckily it all turned out well, seems the poor bloke had only choked on a lump of beef while having his tea. A full recovery was made.


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

#19 . I know, picky picky picky, but it was ZLD.

John T


----------



## Bill Greig (Jul 4, 2006)

trotterdotpom said:


> #19 . I know, picky picky picky, but it was ZLD.
> 
> John T


Could have been John, was ZLA Awarua? If so I stand corrected.
Bill


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

Bill Greig said:


> Could have been John, was ZLA Awarua? If so I stand corrected.
> Bill


ZLB was Awarua and ZLW was Wellington - I never actually heard of a ZLA but who am I? At least they sorted your greaser out.

John T


----------



## sparkie2182 (May 12, 2007)

Not a speedy ship, Bill?

3 days away on MF?


----------



## Robin McHood (Apr 11, 2015)

Robert Hilton said:


> Thanks for the reassuring background information. I imagine you would have signed the official secrets act to operate in a shore station.


All R/Os signed the Official Secrets Act, or they did when I started in 66. I think some here have possibly forgotten that?


----------



## Ron Stringer (Mar 15, 2005)

Robin McHood said:


> All R/Os signed the Official Secrets Act, or they did when I started in 66. I think some here have possibly forgotten that?


What we R/Os signed up to was the requirement, under the Wireless Telegraph Act of the day, to observe the secrecy of correspondence. The Official Secrets Act is something quite different.


----------



## Captain Ian Robertson (Mar 20, 2015)

*Ian Robertson*

Hello forum, I have been an interested observer for some time, but today I intend to try posting to a thread.


----------



## Captain Ian Robertson (Mar 20, 2015)

*Ian Robertson*

In 1958 when I was a first trip Third Mate on the Helix we were bound for the UK from Curacao three days past the Sombrero Passage in the West Indies. I saw the Radio Officer go on watch at about 9 am, the radio room was behind the wheelhouse. We exchanged the usual pleasantries. An hour or so later there was pandemonium centred on the radio shack, I learned that the R/O had been found collapsed on the deck in his office by a steward. Fortunately the second steward (who was as camp as a row of tents) was a State Registered Nurse, he took charge and established that the R/O had suffered a prolapsed hernia. I had a look, it was the size of a big grapefruit. Under the direction of the Captain ice was gathered from all over the ship, not many fridges in those days, and packed around the hernia which eventually shrank and slipped back in. The next problem was in getting outside medical help, the radio receivers were switched on but we did not know how to switch on the transmitters. We had a wartime radio transmitter in the starboard lifeboat and the fourth mate who was good with Morse code set it up. He started transmitting a CQ call (to all ships). Immediately he was summoned to the radio room because somebody was heard calling us on the receivers. We quickly worked out that it was from us in the lifeboat. We were lucky that a Mobil tanker was within range and their R/O gave instructions to us as to switching on the M/F transmitter and we were able to speak to him by radio telephone. He contacted the Coast Guard at San Juan in Puerto Rico for medical advice and we retraced our course and put the Sparkie off in to the San Juan pilot boat five miles out to sea, we had no port charts and fortunately it was a flat calm day. When we resumed our voyage to the UK the Mobil tanker was able to stay in touch and relay telegrams to the Shell Company in London for us until we were within range of Portishead ourselves.


----------



## Captain Ian Robertson (Mar 20, 2015)

In 1958 when I was a first trip Third Mate on the Helix we were bound for the UK from Curacao three days past the Sombrero Passage in the West Indies. I saw the Radio Officer go on watch at about 9 am, the radio room was behind the wheelhouse. We exchanged the usual pleasantries. An hour or so later there was pandemonium centred on the radio shack, I learned that the R/O had been found collapsed on the deck in his office by a steward. Fortunately the second steward (who was as camp as a row of tents) was a State Registered Nurse, he took charge and established that the R/O had suffered a prolapsed hernia. I had a look, it was the size of a big grapefruit. Under the direction of the Captain ice was gathered from all over the ship, not many fridges in those days, and packed around the hernia which eventually shrank and slipped back in. The next problem was in getting outside medical help, the radio receivers were switched on but we did not know how to switch on the transmitters. We had a wartime radio transmitter in the starboard lifeboat and the fourth mate who was good with Morse code set it up. He started transmitting a CQ call (to all ships). Immediately he was summoned to the radio room because somebody was heard calling us on the receivers. We quickly worked out that it was from us in the lifeboat. We were lucky that a Mobil tanker was within range and their R/O gave instructions to us as to switching on the M/F transmitter and we were able to speak to him by radio telephone. He contacted the Coast Guard at San Juan in Puerto Rico for medical advice and we retraced our course and put the Sparkie off in to the San Juan pilot boat five miles out to sea, we had no port charts and fortunately it was a flat calm day. When we resumed our voyage to the UK the Mobil tanker was able to stay in touch and relay telegrams to the Shell Company in London for us until we were within range of Portishead ourselves. Members here will remember that after this time there were instructions mandated to be placed on the main transmitter regarding setting the equipment up for use.


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

Captain Ian Robertson said:


> Hello forum, I have been an interested observer for some time, but today I intend to try posting to a thread.


Hello Captain,

Welcome to SN. You probably don't remember me but I did a relieving swing as RO on "John Hunter" with you ... always the bridesmaid, never the bride.

John T


----------



## sparkie2182 (May 12, 2007)

OFA.

It applies to every UK citizen whether signed or not of course.
Always seemed to be a pointless act except to highlight the importance of security.


----------



## Robin McHood (Apr 11, 2015)

Ron Stringer said:


> What we R/Os signed up to was the requirement, under the Wireless Telegraph Act of the day, to observe the secrecy of correspondence. The Official Secrets Act is something quite different.


You are right Ron, it was indeed the Wireless Telegraphy Act, I had to sign the Official Secrets Act at a later date. Think a few here should remember the part of the WTA that reads 
"except in the course of legal proceedings or for the purpose of any report thereof, discloses any information as to the contents, sender or addressee of any such message, being information which would not have come to his knowledge but for the use of wireless telegraphy apparatus by him or by another person,
shall be guilty of an offence under this Act"


----------



## sparks69 (Dec 18, 2005)

Ooops !


----------



## Mad Landsman (Dec 1, 2005)

The current enactment covering this is the Wireless Telegraphy Act 2006, It replaces previous repealed Acts with similar wording.
Section 48 (2): A person commits an offence under this section consisting in the disclosure of information only if the information disclosed by him is information that would not have come to his knowledge but for the use of wireless telegraphy apparatus by him or by another person 
and 48(3): A person does not commit an offence under this section consisting in the disclosure of information if he discloses the information in the course of legal proceedings or for the purpose of a report of legal proceedings.

From this there is a clear inference that if the information so gained is common knowledge amongst those nearby or involved in any actions or reports, then the information would be 'in public domain' and not confidential. Unless it is a warship when Official Secrets Act would probably overrule. 

For the 'anecdotes' etc recounted above that would seem to be best defence. Other's opinions may differ.


----------



## spaarks (May 1, 2009)

Larry Bennett said:


> We did indeed. We were/are forbidden to divulge the content of any message or radiotelephone call to any third party, or even acknowledge the existence of same. R/T calls were monitored to ensure commercial quality, and most of the time the details of the calls weren't of any interest. Similarly Medico incidents and connections.
> 
> The only time we could advise a third party was if there was content possibly affecting the safety of a ship (cargo shifting, listing etc.) in which case we would ask the permission of the Master to advise Lloyds of London of the content.
> 
> ...



Yes indeed, Section 11 of the Post Office Protection Act 1884!


----------



## spaarks (May 1, 2009)

spaarks said:


> Yes indeed, Section 11 of the Post Office Protection Act 1884!


Hmmmm not sure about that!


----------



## jimg0nxx (Sep 1, 2005)

I remember signing the Post Office Protection Act 1884. This was probably late 1961.


----------



## Duncan112 (Dec 28, 2006)

It has always puzzled me why there has never been a prosecution under the WTA for mobile phone hacking? Surely it would be more simple and certain than the methods that appear to be used to attempt to bring the members of "Her Majesties Press" to heel.


----------



## Mad Landsman (Dec 1, 2005)

Duncan112 said:


> It has always puzzled me why there has never been a prosecution under the WTA for mobile phone hacking? Surely it would be more simple and certain than the methods that appear to be used to attempt to bring the members of "Her Majesties Press" to heel.


Quite true, here is Section 48 in full: 

48Interception and disclosure of messages

(1)A person commits an offence if, [without lawful authority] —

(a)he uses wireless telegraphy apparatus with intent to obtain information as to the contents, sender or addressee of a message (whether sent by means of wireless telegraphy or not) of which neither he nor a person on whose behalf he is acting is an intended recipient, or

(b)he discloses information as to the contents, sender or addressee of such a message.

(2)A person commits an offence under this section consisting in the disclosure of information only if the information disclosed by him is information that would not have come to his knowledge but for the use of wireless telegraphy apparatus by him or by another person.

(3)A person does not commit an offence under this section consisting in the disclosure of information if he discloses the information in the course of legal proceedings or for the purpose of a report of legal proceedings.

[(3A)A person does not commit an offence under this section consisting in any conduct if the conduct—

(a)constitutes an offence under section 3(1) of the Investigatory Powers Act 2016 (offence of unlawful interception), or

(b)would do so in the absence of any lawful authority (within the meaning of section 6 of that Act).]

(4)A person who commits an offence under this section is liable on summary conviction to a fine not exceeding level 5 on the standard scale.


----------



## Mad Landsman (Dec 1, 2005)

spaarks said:


> Yes indeed, Section 11 of the Post Office Protection Act 1884!


Yes that would likely have been correct, it is still on the Irish Statute Books but no longer applicable in the UK as a whole. 
It relates to the alteration, misuse or disclosure of information in Telegrams.


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

Mad Landsman said:


> Yes that would likely have been correct, it is still on the Irish Statute Books but no longer applicable in the UK as a whole.
> It relates to the alteration, misuse or disclosure of information in Telegrams.


It was stuck on the radio room wall of every British ship. Pity the snooping mates who liked ransacking the radio room didn't read it.

John T


----------



## sparkie2182 (May 12, 2007)

It only happened to me once.
I logged it.


----------



## Troppo (Feb 18, 2010)

Not a medico, rather a false man overboard story.

Barron Murray/GWES, in ballast from Japan to Nauru. Middle of nowhere in the Pacific.

Deck Boy is missing. Ship turned over from top to bottom. Nothing.

Logical conclusion drawn - he has gone over the wall.

Old Man comes into radio room, tells me the story. "Shall I send an Urgency message?" says I. Old Man says yes.

Cranked up the RMT1500, right up to the marks on 500. XXX.

Zip reply.

PAN PAN on 2182...nothing.

After about an hour, duty engineer hears groaning from bottom of lift shaft....deck boy is lying at the bottom.

Lucky for him, he fell only 1 floor, and was OK. Interlocks on the lift door were faulty....he fell in...and had to watch the lift coming up and down over him for an hour....


----------



## spaarks (May 1, 2009)

trotterdotpom said:


> It was stuck on the radio room wall of every British ship. Pity the snooping mates who liked ransacking the radio room didn't read it.
> 
> John T



Yes, it was entitled "WIRELESS TELEGRAPHY Secrecy as to contents of Radiotelegrams".
The pix were taken on GFHY British Robin c/1966.


The transistor radio was for providing a cw sidetone, necessary for my Vibroplex bug key!


----------



## Tony Selman (Mar 8, 2006)

Spaarks, the infamous R50M I see. Bet the transistor radio was more stable than that! What vintage of ship was that?


----------



## tom roberts (May 4, 2008)

We had an A.b on one ship he was from Blackpool a prize plonker we docked in Liverpool he picked a girl up in the Cottage pub paid for his fun went home to his missus had more fun he returned two days later and we sailed A day later he went to the chief steward with a dose who gave him a jab of penicillin he was allergic to it he swelled up like the Michelin man and we put home ashore in Las Pamas I don't think it was his wife's fault the Cottage was as bad a place Pernambuco where I wouldn't dip my wick for gold money never knew what became of the idiot.Another famous medicine I saw used down the West African coast was the dreaded black draft liberally dished out by the chief steward to the Kroo boys complaining of stomach pains it is said many of them had Peronitis instead of being bunged up and paid the ultimate price.My apologies if I have offended the delicate ears of some of our brethren with seamens language describing my stories but that's life.stay safe and away from over zealous chief stewards oh and I believe the Cottage has gone.


----------



## tom roberts (May 4, 2008)

Re previous post refer to pernambuco to Recife I wouldn't shake hands with a nun there even with rubber gloves on in case of the dreaded clapp,to finish this tale my dad advised me be careful and don't come home with something I couldn't show my mother?.


----------



## tom roberts (May 4, 2008)

Whilst on this thread perhaps one of the most famous medicos in the history of seafarers was Dr Ross the seamens dispensary world wide treatment for seafarers of the as we now call social diseases a polite reference to the clapp Liverpools dispensary was in Canning place close to the John Smiths seamens hostel unfortunately it was also in the area of the bag warehouses staffed girls and ladies famous for their Liverpool humour and god help any seafarers who had to visit the dispensary,got a dose la ,should have kept it in your kecks,and don't come around to our house looking for me sister among other ribald shouts.But on a serious note until it closed down its work was an invaluable contribution started by the Liverpool corporation to the health of all seafarers,read up on its history,I add never had to avail myself of its services had every other illness associated with the sea but never the clapp sandies maybe but never that dreaded ailment.


----------



## IAN M (Jan 17, 2009)

The following is extracted from my book, BACK TO SEA. The ship was the Glengarry - in 1949.

We sailed (from Colombo) at 9pm on the 3rd and were somewhere southeast of the Gulf of Oman when our daily routine was suddenly broken. I had begun my first 2-hour watch at 7.30am and, during the Silence Period of eighteen to fifteen minutes to the hour, I heard an XXX (the Urgency Signal) from a ship. She was the Panamanian tanker Wallowa, from Ra's at Tannurah in the Persian Gulf; about five miles northeast of Bahrain. And the message was that she had a badly injured man on board and was there any ship in the vicinity with a doctor? I immediately informed the bridge and was told to find out where she was and when I got her position and it appeared that we were the nearest ship with a doctor, Captain Anderson altered course towards her. I left the wireless radio only for hastily taken meals that day and, about two hours after we had altered course, received a message from the Panamanian saying that she was 'now altering course' to head for us. When I 'phoned that message to the bridge, it did not take a genius to foresee the reaction - "What the hell has she been doing until now?" 

The other Sparks and I kept in touch throughout the day. A hatch board had fallen on the man's arms and I sent advice given by Dr Moloney. Then, late in the afternoon, a message came that the man had died. The master of the Wallowa was Captain Bagliago and, when Captain Anderson learned that the man, a 30-year-old AB, had died, he told him that we would continue on course in order to sight his ship, as we were not now far away. I was then asked to get a bearing on her and told the other Sparks to hold down his (Morse) key while I used the D/F in the wheelhouse. It was about 10.30pm by this time and, using my bearing, the navigators homed in on her. I went out on deck to see the lighted ship which was now communicating with our bridge by Aldis lamp. Captain Bagliago wanted our doctor to go aboard to certify the death, but, when Captain Anderson refused, he was repeating the request when the Glengarry turned and steamed away. It had been a tiring day for me, and Dr Moloney was greatly relieved that he didn't have to go in a motorboat to board her.


----------



## spaarks (May 1, 2009)

Tony Selman said:


> Spaarks, the infamous R50M I see. Bet the transistor radio was more stable than that! What vintage of ship was that?



I don't remember the R50M beigh so unstable - receivers probably all were at that time! I did like IMR gear, especially the subsequent ITT variants.


The Birdy boats were built late fifties to early sixties. There were over a dozen of them. I liked the Birdy boats, even though the R/Os cabin was in the middle of the accommodation facing aft. I sailed Scandanavia and the Med on the Robin and the Trust.


----------



## sparks69 (Dec 18, 2005)

Some Birdies were 110v DC. Rotary Converters galore. R50M's instability was the reason I went on watch 5 minutes early to get the traffic list as it never appeared on the same logging scale twice. Actually had a menu card with the adjacent stations listed. Great trips though !!


----------



## Varley (Oct 1, 2006)

Wasn't the the little box LHS to operator by Belling? What has happened to the usual two hot plates?


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

There was a Mate in one of my companies who was a notorious Jonah. He was famously on board a ship that was sunk in Saigon, another that had an explosion in mid-Pacific, and lots of other occurrences. He cleared the bar one lunch time when they were taliking about someone and he announced: "Oh yes, I was there when he lost his legs in Middlesbrough!" I think they called 999 for that one (should have been 666).

John T


----------



## Bill Greig (Jul 4, 2006)

sparkie2182 said:


> Not a speedy ship, Bill?
> 
> 3 days away on MF?


Memory is not what it was - but certainly at least 2 days out Auckland Radio was a good strong signal so thought I would give it a try. Our MF R/T was on the bugle at the time, did initially think of calling them on 2182. Turned out ok in the end thankfully.


----------



## gordonarfur (May 27, 2018)

As a very junior office boy working for a shipping company in the city my senses were strongly aroused after I had heard from a staff member of his vigorous activities during a call at Recife. Alas despite all my efforts during my sea going career I did,nt make it and neither did I sail with anyone who had. So I am left wondering was it really that good or just make believe.


----------



## Engine Serang (Oct 15, 2012)

gordonarfur said:


> As a very junior office boy working for a shipping company in the city my senses were strongly aroused after I had heard from a staff member of his vigorous activities during a call at Recife. Alas despite all my efforts during my sea going career I did,nt make it and neither did I sail with anyone who had. So I am left wondering was it really that good or just make believe.


No natives hurt in the typing of this post and no bubbles burst.


----------



## George Bis (Mar 8, 2014)

Captain Ian Robertson said:


> In 1958 when I was a first trip Third Mate on the Helix we were bound for the UK from Curacao three days past the Sombrero Passage in the West Indies. I saw the Radio Officer go on watch at about 9 am, the radio room was behind the wheelhouse. We exchanged the usual pleasantries. An hour or so later there was pandemonium centred on the radio shack, I learned that the R/O had been found collapsed on the deck in his office by a steward. Fortunately the second steward (who was as camp as a row of tents) was a State Registered Nurse, he took charge and established that the R/O had suffered a prolapsed hernia. I had a look, it was the size of a big grapefruit. Under the direction of the Captain ice was gathered from all over the ship, not many fridges in those days, and packed around the hernia which eventually shrank and slipped back in. The next problem was in getting outside medical help, the radio receivers were switched on but we did not know how to switch on the transmitters. We had a wartime radio transmitter in the starboard lifeboat and the fourth mate who was good with Morse code set it up. He started transmitting a CQ call (to all ships). Immediately he was summoned to the radio room because somebody was heard calling us on the receivers. We quickly worked out that it was from us in the lifeboat. We were lucky that a Mobil tanker was within range and their R/O gave instructions to us as to switching on the M/F transmitter and we were able to speak to him by radio telephone. He contacted the Coast Guard at San Juan in Puerto Rico for medical advice and we retraced our course and put the Sparkie off in to the San Juan pilot boat five miles out to sea, we had no port charts and fortunately it was a flat calm day. When we resumed our voyage to the UK the Mobil tanker was able to stay in touch and relay telegrams to the Shell Company in London for us until we were within range of Portishead ourselves.


An excelent and informative post.
Never heard of the RO out of action but not thought given to a "Plan B"
As Cadet I spent a week in the ER on one ship but not one min. in the Radio Room. You would think that some basic training could have been included in Signals exams!


----------



## sparkie2182 (May 12, 2007)

I once had the unpleasant experience of having to confront the mate on one ship who was seriously racially abusing two Nigerian cadets who had been tasked with mopping out the radio room but had accidentally kicked the bucket of hot water all over the deck.
As the compartment was awash I was less than pleased myself......but the mates response was disproportionate, though in character with much of the treatment the cadets were likely to receive.
It was the one and only time I remember cadets in the radio room of any ship on which I sailed.


----------



## david.hopcroft (Jun 29, 2005)

On my last ship, Mobil Astral/GMOH in 1967, I was asked by the Captain if I would prepare a notice on how to run up and work the emergency rack (G7), the DF, VHF and Main Tx with ref to the RT section, and affix same to the equipment. I think it may have been company orders. 

David

+


----------



## Ron Stringer (Mar 15, 2005)

All UK-flag ship's had to provide a card describing how to initiate a distress alert. On MIMCo ships we provided a preprinted card describing the controls to be operated in numbered sequence, together with a set of adhesive numbers. The card was posted on the radio room bulkhead and the numbers were affixed by the initial installation engineer, adjacent to the various controls on the antenna switching unit, the emergency transmitter, the automatic keying device in etc. 

Following the instructions on the card, an unskilled user was able to set the emergency transmitter to transmit on the 500 kHz W/T distress alerting frequency, keyed by the autokey to send a distress alert.

This facility was a requirement under the UK Radio Installations Regulations.


----------



## Paul Braxton (Jul 21, 2005)

Don't remember the card, Ron, but do vaguely recall stuck on numbers here and there. I tried to get the cadets and bridge officers au fait with the gear on my later postings, with some real success at times. The trick was to somehow get them involved, thinking about how things might be in the event of ... well, 'a wee bit of trouble'. Tried to get the lifeboat transceiver up and running, as mentioned in a previous posting, but despite best efforts, optimal conditions, aerial, etc., nothing was heard from another company ship only a few miles away! Poor cadet, cranking away for all he was worth, face turning rapidly more puce. It made me wonder how much energy would be wasted, desperately trying to contact somebody, anybody, from a boat. That was my reasoning behind the training sessions in the radio room - a stark lesson in the variable, shall we say, quality of lifeboat radios!


----------



## holland25 (Nov 21, 2007)

In Blue Flue in the 50s, on the ships I was on, we used to take the emergency tx/rx out in a lifeboat. The ship would move a way off and we had to contact before we could come back. Probably just over the horizon was the range. One of the ABs used to work the handles and I was under a fair bit of pressure to get the OK.Never did the float test though.


----------



## makko (Jul 20, 2006)

holland25 said:


> In Blue Flue in the 50s, on the ships I was on, we used to take the emergency tx/rx out in a lifeboat. The ship would move a way off and we had to contact before we could come back. Probably just over the horizon was the range. One of the ABs used to work the handles and I was under a fair bit of pressure to get the OK.Never did the float test though.


Yes, we in Blue Flue were trained for survival, especially as a result of the lessons learned in submarine campaigns, etc. 

I remember especially the company handbook procedures for the Engine Room,"If the CO2 flood activation sounds, you have 90 seconds to leave the ER by the nearest escape route. DO NOT try to help incapable members, save yourself. We value our trained engineers." or something like that. Condensed message, we value the knowledge of our certified officers, better to save several but only lose a few. Lesson learned in the world wars........

I especially remember this from the time of the Iran/Iraq hostilities when we were on constant standby during the passage through the Hormuz Straits, waiting for a missile or a mine! Hard hat, life jacket etc. Oh, and we got no danger money either, even though we raised our voice to India Buildings! I remeber the deck crowd "walking" mines along the hull! A real threat! Barber Toba was hit by a missile which, fortunately, went straight through the hull without detonating (just ahead of us on BBS).


I subsequently "acquired" a 25 tonne forklift from her in Miami, but that is another story!

Rgds.
Dave


----------



## sparkie2182 (May 12, 2007)

" a stark lesson in the variable, shall we say, quality of lifeboat radios!"

A lesson I learned in Tampa Bay.
Would have done better with two tin cans with a length of string between them.


----------



## P.Arnold (Apr 11, 2013)

Mobil Endurance, the lifeboat TX was stowed in a locker on the aft boat deck. My lifeboat was midships. Not sure who was designated to operate the TX in the event of a problem.

Peter


----------



## P.Arnold (Apr 11, 2013)

Delphic (ssa) enroute between Panama and NZ, had supernumerary doctor on board.

Copied an AMVER SURPIC message. MV Talisman had crewmember who had fallen down a hatch, both legs broken.

We rendezvous somewhere mid Pacific, wx was calm. Doctor went over in the lifeboat which stood by, coming back occasionally for supplies. Several hours went passed before doctor returned.

Over a beer and interested to know the gory details, he announced the casualty would be ................ walking with a limp.

Peter


----------



## sparkie2182 (May 12, 2007)

"course it will...........!!!!!!"


----------



## P.Arnold (Apr 11, 2013)

sparkie2182 said:


> "course it will...........!!!!!!"


What about the SALVITA. Large metal drum type thing, with the lid held down with numerous butterfly nuts and screws. It took two persons to carry it due to handle arrangement, and to lower it by heaving line was a task in itself.


----------



## hawkey01 (Mar 15, 2006)

Holland25,

I took the emergency Tx away in the lifeboat mid Indian Ocean. A sobering experience, seeing the ships shrink in size. The Tx worked fine with crewmen winding the handles and QSO with the ship established. What our range would have been is another matter but it worked!

Hawkey01


----------



## sparkie2182 (May 12, 2007)

"What about the SALVITA"

More like a deep-sea oceanographic research device.


----------



## holland25 (Nov 21, 2007)

SALVITA thats the one I was talking about.


----------



## Wismajorvik (Dec 29, 2011)

P.Arnold said:


> Mobil Endurance, the lifeboat TX was stowed in a locker on the aft boat deck. My lifeboat was midships. Not sure who was designated to operate the TX in the event of a problem.
> 
> Peter


Recollect the Mobil tankers I served on there were two lifeboat radios. One aft, one midships. Used to test them alternately. Believe this was in response to the Stanvac Japan accident.


----------



## Ron Stringer (Mar 15, 2005)

The Salvita took up much of the kneehole so that the poor R/O had to struggle to find room for his legs and feet. The metal brackets holding the handles had sharp edges guaranteed to puncture any inflatable and it's weight would hole any lifeboat if it were to be dropped from more than a few inches height. Then there was the radio mast antenna ....


----------



## P.Arnold (Apr 11, 2013)

Wismajorvik said:


> Recollect the Mobil tankers I served on there were two lifeboat radios. One aft, one midships. Used to test them alternately. Believe this was in response to the Stanvac Japan accident.


Was on M Endurance June to Dec 74
Raised Subject of two tx’s and when in Genoa drydock, but not a requirement at that time.

When was the Stanvac accident ?


----------



## Ron Stringer (Mar 15, 2005)

P.Arnold said:


> When was the Stanvac accident ?


About 10 years before you went to sea Peter. (Jester)


----------



## P.Arnold (Apr 11, 2013)

Ron Stringer said:


> About 10 years before you went to sea Peter. (Jester)


Thanks Ron, 

that would Make it 1957.
Took a long time for Mobil to put a 2nd TX on, then ? after ‘74

What do you think Wismajorvick ?

Peter


----------



## Ron Stringer (Mar 15, 2005)

P.Arnold said:


> Thanks Ron, that would Make it 1957.


Actually it was October 1958. I remember the year because I was in my first term at Brooks Bar doing my PMG2. Most of the deck officers, the apprentices and the R/O were all lost. Believe me, there was some soul-searching going on amongst the students - is this really something I want to do?


----------



## Wismajorvik (Dec 29, 2011)

P.Arnold said:


> Thanks Ron,
> 
> that would Make it 1957.
> Took a long time for Mobil to put a 2nd TX on, then ? after ‘74
> ...


Last Mobil I sailed on was the old Radiant, paid off in 1965. Perhaps the memories of the India had faded later on..


----------



## Frank P (Mar 13, 2005)

We had a strange medical indecent on the Royal Viking Star (1970's), we were in Leningrad and on the evening of the last day in port an American passenger had an heart attack, he was conscious and the ships Doctor recommended that he should go ashore to the hospital in Leningrad but the passenger refused and said under no cir***stances did he want to be in hospital in the Soviet Union, he would not listen to his wife or the Doctor, his reasoning was that as were leaving Leningrad for Helsinki that evening he would wait and go to hospital the next day. As soon as everybody was on board we left Leningrad, during the night his condition deteriorated and we had to call the Finnish Coast Guard and when we were in Finnish waters they lifted him off with a Helicopter..........

Frank


----------



## sparkie2182 (May 12, 2007)

Hope his medical travel insurance was up to scratch.


----------



## david.hopcroft (Jun 29, 2005)

This was a 'trip round the bay' at Port Stanvac in 1967. I rigged the lifeboat set and worked VIA ok. There must have been a set aft as I don't remember lumping it from mid-ships.

David

+


----------



## sparkie2182 (May 12, 2007)

Looking rather grubby there OM.
Where did you stow the chilled champagne?


----------



## Frank P (Mar 13, 2005)

sparkie2182 said:


> Hope his medical travel insurance was up to scratch.


An interesting question sparkie. 

During my time on the Royal Viking Star, three times we had passengers airlifted ashore, I have never thought about the cost (who pays). The most costly would have been when we had left Los Angeles heading for Tahiti and about 2 days out of Los Angeles we had to turn back because a passenger had an heart attack, the story and a series of photos are in the link below..

https://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gall...810850/title/royal-viking-star-rescue/cat/520

Cheers Frank


----------



## sparkie2182 (May 12, 2007)

I mentioned that for a specific reason Frank.

In 1984 I took a 3 week overland coach tour thru the Soviet Union from Ostend...West Germany....East Germany.....Poland.... and back thru
Finland Sweden Denmark etc.
In Leningrad were stopped off for lunch in the Astoria Hotel and I walked off for a couple of hours around the city.
On returning to the Astoria to rejoin the coach.....I saw blue flashing lights and a whole bunch of paramedics around the hotel foyer.
One of our Australian passengers had a heart attack.
He and his wife were whisked off to hospital and we continued on the way to our hotel.
Our Dutch tour manager kept in contact with the couple through "Intourist" the Russian State
Tourism Agency.......and by the time we got to Copenhagen she was able to speak to the wife of the patient by phone.
She said her husband was in a good state of health and would be repatriated to Australia by Aeroflot the following week .......free of charge.
She pointed out that had her husband's heart attack happened the following day......they would have been in Finland..... considered to be the most expensive place in Europe for healthcare and any repatriation would have been at their own expense.
Their travel insurance didn't cover Scandinavia......they only booked the Russian trip while in London it seemed so cheap at A$ exchange rates at the time......and their travel agent offered an
express visa service with the Russian Embassy.
Had the heart attack happened 24 hours later she reckoned they would have been ruined.
All the medical treatment and costs of repatriation were met by the Soviet Union.

Your post reminded me of this after 36 years.


----------



## Frank P (Mar 13, 2005)

Good memories sparkie, what a difference 24 hours made to their lives.

Regarding the passenger on the R V Star, him being American he made the decision not to go to the hospital in Leningrad, I think that it was purely political and what would his wife and family have said if he had died during the night, I don't know how he faired after he left the ship..


----------



## sparkie2182 (May 12, 2007)

On the visits I made to the Soviet Union I was always surprised by how many Americans were there on "vacation".


----------



## makko (Jul 20, 2006)

Frank,
Airlifts for medical emergencies, and indeed, costs of hospitalization, are normally picked up by the P&I Clubs - i.e. not a "vessel" or "cargo" insured claim, but another extraordinary cir***stance. They will also respond for delay penalties and extra fuel as a result of the extraordinary cir***stance. Good Lads the PANDI's, practical and know the business.
Rgds.
Dave


----------



## Frank P (Mar 13, 2005)

Thanks Dave, has it always been so? do all shipping companies pay into this fund, it looks like a form of insurance....

Frank


----------



## makko (Jul 20, 2006)

Frank P said:


> Thanks Dave, has it always been so? do all shipping companies pay into this fund, it looks like a form of insurance....
> 
> Frank


Hi Frank,
Yes, it is a "pool" fund, very much like the Nuclear Power Plant Insurance: In that, you pay an amount for the number of NPP's that you have. In Mexico, there is only one, Laguna Verde in Veracruz. The fund is "topped up" per year. Very simply, P&I is a similar fund based on the number of vessels/crew/operating areas. Normal "ship" insurance is limited to Hull & Machinery or Cargo (depending on all the "terms"!". Anything else is pooled, very akin to Marine Insurance in that all parties "are at risk" during the 'adventure' (Voyage). The P&I usually takes care if, for example" a crew member has appendicitis (course for safe port, airlift, hospitalization etc.), or if a crewmember dies (repatriation of body, etc.). It is a very ineteresting arm of insurance.

Rgds.
Dave


----------



## Wismajorvik (Dec 29, 2011)

Wismajorvik said:


> Last Mobil I sailed on was the old Radiant, paid off in 1965. Perhaps the memories of the India had faded later on..


Mixing up ship names. Should read Japan above.
I was removed from the ex Stanvac India with acute appendicitis, fortunately the vessel was at Cammel Lairds, otherwise those numbered stickers on the emergency tx would have come in useful for someone.


----------



## chris8527 (Jul 26, 2008)

Not knowing what P&I insurance is, I just googled it. Fascinating stuff. I wonder if the terms of P&I would have covered any of the recent woes experienced by cruise ships, namely ports closures and diversions, sick passengers and crew, crew changes being almost impossible etc.


----------



## makko (Jul 20, 2006)

chris8527 said:


> Not knowing what P&I insurance is, I just googled it. Fascinating stuff. I wonder if the terms of P&I would have covered any of the recent woes experienced by cruise ships, namely ports closures and diversions, sick passengers and crew, crew changes being almost impossible etc.


Isn't it Chris! I am sure that there would have been coverage/compensation, taking into account that the PX's insurance would have picked up the actual sickness. Welcome to my wonderful world (now) of insurance!!
Rgds.
Dave


----------



## martin winn (Oct 10, 2007)

On one Ellerman ship I got the job of attending to the medical problems. An Indian crew member came and said he had woman trouble. Lets have a look. Yes a discharge. He said he couldn't understand as he only went with wife, and she only went with respectable gentlemen.


----------



## Troppo (Feb 18, 2010)

Ron Stringer said:


> All UK-flag ship's had to provide a card describing how to initiate a distress alert. On MIMCo ships we provided a preprinted card describing the controls to be operated in numbered sequence, together with a set of adhesive numbers. The card was posted on the radio room bulkhead and the numbers were affixed by the initial installation engineer, adjacent to the various controls on the antenna switching unit, the emergency transmitter, the automatic keying device in etc.
> 
> Following the instructions on the card, an unskilled user was able to set the emergency transmitter to transmit on the 500 kHz W/T distress alerting frequency, keyed by the autokey to send a distress alert.
> 
> This facility was a requirement under the UK Radio Installations Regulations.



Said card, from Shell VLCC Nivosa/VJNV....


----------



## sparks69 (Dec 18, 2005)

One Master asked me to write down how to make an HF telephone call if I was not available.
That's when I found out that you had to get over 100+ switches in the correct positions to make it so.
He read it and suggested that whenever I went off watch I left everything in the right position - just in case !


----------



## P.Arnold (Apr 11, 2013)

I do recall handing over an ex Brit ship to Greek owners.
On the deckheads from wheelhouse to radio room, a series of felt tip pen drawn arrows leading to the main TX, which was set at 2182khz.
When asking the Captain the obvious, a shrug of the shoulders and, “in case of an emergency”.
Not sure how true but was told R/O had signed on, then left.


----------



## D. Brook (11 mo ago)

Captain Ian Robertson said:


> In 1958 when I was a first trip Third Mate on the Helix we were bound for the UK from Curacao three days past the Sombrero Passage in the West Indies. I saw the Radio Officer go on watch at about 9 am, the radio room was behind the wheelhouse. We exchanged the usual pleasantries. An hour or so later there was pandemonium centred on the radio shack, I learned that the R/O had been found collapsed on the deck in his office by a steward. Fortunately the second steward (who was as camp as a row of tents) was a State Registered Nurse, he took charge and established that the R/O had suffered a prolapsed hernia. I had a look, it was the size of a big grapefruit. Under the direction of the Captain ice was gathered from all over the ship, not many fridges in those days, and packed around the hernia which eventually shrank and slipped back in. The next problem was in getting outside medical help, the radio receivers were switched on but we did not know how to switch on the transmitters. We had a wartime radio transmitter in the starboard lifeboat and the fourth mate who was good with Morse code set it up. He started transmitting a CQ call (to all ships). Immediately he was summoned to the radio room because somebody was heard calling us on the receivers. We quickly worked out that it was from us in the lifeboat. We were lucky that a Mobil tanker was within range and their R/O gave instructions to us as to switching on the M/F transmitter and we were able to speak to him by radio telephone. He contacted the Coast Guard at San Juan in Puerto Rico for medical advice and we retraced our course and put the Sparkie off in to the San Juan pilot boat five miles out to sea, we had no port charts and fortunately it was a flat calm day. When we resumed our voyage to the UK the Mobil tanker was able to stay in touch and relay telegrams to the Shell Company in London for us until we were within range of Portishead ourselves. Members here will remember that after this time there were instructions mandated to be placed on the main transmitter regarding setting the equipment up for use.


Hi I joined the HELIX late summer 1958 - was Salmon mate on her when you were on her?


----------



## majoco (Oct 15, 2008)

I was the cause of the problem! 1966, an old Liberty boat, the "Glaisdale" of Hedlam's,Whitby, alongside in the Bay of Naples for three weeks, then sailed light for BA. About a week into the trip I started to feel groggy and a few days later I was laid out in the "sick bay" - actually the pilot's cabin. Next thing I remember was waking up in a hospital bed with a desperate need to go to the toilet. On the way back to the bed a nurse collared me and asked "'what are you doing out of bed, you are very sick". They fed me something and then the Doctor came to see me and said I had been transferred at sea having been hailed by Aldis lamp in the night with a very sick sparks. Another long sleep and I was in Hospital in Santos, Brazil, being jabbed three or four times a day and a load of pills too. A small grip of personal papers,.a few clothes, uniform and a note from the Glaisdale's Captain hoping that I could rejoin the ship in BA! He said that I had caught some disease from drinking the water from the tap in my cabin which was not actually drinking water. I had hepatitis "A" and a few other things and was touch'n'go for while. I found that I was a month missing somewhere, it was now late November and I finally got back to the UK in late February DBS. There was a scouse lad in the ward with me and we had a great time wandering around the town. Unfortunately no alcohol while in the hospital but it was Christmas and the carnivals and the beach costumes were amazing.


----------



## gw4xxf (6 mo ago)

A few memories have been "sparked" (pun intended) by some of the above posts.

My PMG ticket (First Class!) of October 1965 certifies that the holder has made a declaration that he will preserve the secrecy of correspondence. That may well be but I have absolutely no memory of doing so.
However, the penalty stated in the 1884 Act for divulging was: 
"imprisonment, with or without hard labour, for a period not exceeding one year".
I didn't fancy the hard labour bit!!

David, I sailed on MOBILASTRAL/GMOH after you (1970) and have no recollection of your "Idiots Guide".
That awful AEI gear needed an idiots guide just for the R/O! I blagged a R408 to replace the crap R50M - triumph.

On the HUMBOLDT/GYFR off the mouth of the Amazon (QTO Buenos Aires bnd US Gulf) I tested the Marconi Marine
(made by Clifford & Snell) SURVIVOR lifeboat set late one afternoon.
I raised Barbados Radio 8PO on 500 with the 3rd Mate and Cadet turning the handles.
Not bad - 1,000miles.

Not exactly XXX but in Tampa Florida I had to accompany an Arab engine greaser with abdominal pains to see a doctor ashore. The doctor asked about his bowels but of course he didn't understand. So I interjected in a loud voice as he was a bit deaf "are you ****ting OK?" much to the embarrassment of the attendant lady nurse!

On the topic of the clap: As I joined my first ship the Company Super addressed me and the two new Cadets:
"Don't you go putting your ducks where I wouldn't stick the end of my walking stick"!!
Hearing tales from old-timers about the "umbrella" treatment reinforced my vow of chastity in furrin parts.


----------

